# Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung



## spinner1975 (4. Juli 2016)

Moin liebe Boardies!
Nach jahrelanger Abstinenz geht´s nun am Wochenende nach Fehmarn. Habe mir für Freitag bei Bootsvermietung Sanner in Burgtiefe, auf Fehmarn, ein Boot gemietet ( *Quicksilver 605 Capture) *und möchte mit meinen Jungs ganz gern ein paar Fische für den Grill fangen. Am Donnerstag fahre ich dann erstmal zu Fehmarn Tackle um mir die Marke und Montagen zu besorgen ... Habt Ihr Infos für mich über gute Fangplätze(GPS und Echolot an Bord) ,Geschirr (zwei dort geliehene Bootsruten und meine eigene Speed Master SSM300H mit Twinpower SXT-RB 3000 vorhanden), Montagen für Schleppen und Jiggen/pilken und/oder *Köder?* Gern für Dorsch, Trutte oder Makrele... Wäre echt super!!!


----------



## Tobsi (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung*

Moin Spinner1975.
Check den Wind mal ab, dass ist und wird bis Sonntag noch ziemlich pustig! 
Wir bleiben auch lieber auf dem Sofa..:vik:

LG Torbi


----------



## leuchtboje (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung*

Dorsch und Makrele erstmal Staberhuk ab 15 Meter versuchen... Makrele ist eh fast nur Glück...
Bei Sanner sind auf dem Kartenplotter (wenn du einen an Bord hast) auch Punkte hinterlegt... musste bei der Übergabe fragen, welche für Dorsch gedacht sind...
Die im Sund sind z.B. alle für Butt besser...

Bei Fragen PN


----------



## Maccu (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung*

Moin moin.

Wir waren auch am Freitag mit einem kleinen 50ps Boot von Sanner raus und wollen nächste Woche nochmal gucken, wenn es der Wind zulässt.

Sind am Staberhuk gewesen, sind aber leider leer ausgegangen. Vermutlich die falschen Stellen befischt, wenn man denn von Stellen sprechen kann. Bei der Drift waren es eher ganze Areale und es war fast nicht möglich, trotz 80g Bleikopf den GuFi ordentlich zu führen. Ist das normal auf der Ecke, oder ist die Strömung gerade besonders stark?

Mein Gefühl ist, dass wir bei weniger als 20 Metern gar nicht nach den Dorschen suchen müssen.
Könnt ihr momentan auch andere Stellen empfehlen, die Erfolg versprechen und mit einem Kleinboot gut erreichbar sind?

Viele Grüße,
Maccu


----------



## Balticfishing (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung*

ca.2-3 Seemeilen vor Westernmakelsdorf  gibt es ein paar schöne Spots die zur Zeit richtig gut laufen... Denke das die mit den kleinen Joghurtbechern von Sanner gerade noch so zu erreichen sind... PS: blaue Farben 
Grüße Balticfishing von Fehmarn |wavey:


----------



## quincy73 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung*

Angeln um Fehmarn heißt immer, den Fisch muss man suchen, gilt wohl besonders auch wieder in diesem Jahr...DEN Spot gibt es nicht. Als Orientierung sollten dir Kutter dienen, dann hat man zumindest schonmal nen Anhalt für das grobe Fanggebiet... Und bei 80g und mehr, die nötig werden, den Gufi runter zu kriegen bzw. zu halten, macht es mE keinen Sinn mehr mit Gufi zu angeln.
Dann eher schwerere Pilker/Jiggen, aber das ist wohl nicht jedermanns Sache...Und insgesamt sollte Sicherheit IMMER Vorrang haben.


----------



## Maccu (4. August 2016)

*AW: Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Der GuFi geht gut runter, Kontrolle unf Fühlung halten klappt mit 80g wunderbar. Es ist nur die Geschwindigkeit derDrift, die eine vernünftige Köderpräsentation fast unmöglich macht. In der Andrift einmal angezupft und der Köder ist schon wieder halb am Boot.

Danke Balticfishing für den Tipp. #6 Ei ei ei. Einmal um den kompletten Pudding... Falls wir vor unserer Abreise nochmal rausfahren, versuchen wir also ein Boot mit ein paar PS mehr zu bekommen, um einigermaßen zügig dorthin zu kommen. :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung*



Maccu schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> Wir waren auch am Freitag mit einem kleinen 50ps Boot von Sanner raus und wollen nächste Woche nochmal gucken, wenn es der Wind zulässt.
> 
> ...


dann haste die falche stelle erwischt ich fische zum teil mit 12 gr köpfen....


----------



## mahoe (4. August 2016)

*AW: Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung*

Hallo 
Wir sind im Jahr meist zwei mal auf Fehmarn( Frühjahr und Herbst), meist mit eigenen Schlauchboot ab und an mieten wir auch bei Sanner, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das die Dorsche recht flach stehen, wir fangen sehr gut zwischen 6 und 12m meist im Bereich Klausdorf, Katharinenhof, Marienleuchte mehr wie 30gr brauchen wir eher selten
wichtig ist die richtige Farbe zu erwischen und hart am Grund zu bleiben.
Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Tuempelteddy (4. August 2016)

*AW: Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung*



Maccu schrieb:


> ... Es ist nur die Geschwindigkeit derDrift, die eine vernünftige Köderpräsentation fast unmöglich macht. ...



Schon mal mit Treibanker versucht?


----------



## jenz1984 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung*

Hatte im Juli auch mal ein Boot vom Sanner gemietet, bin zum Staberhuk gefahren. Unter 16m ging garnichts. 1. Stelle (Wassertiefe knapp unter 20m) 5 Würfe - 5 Dorsche#a
Hab in insgesamt 3 Stunden reiner Angelzeit 9 Dorsche verhaften können (alle in einem recht kleinen Zeitfenster von ca. halb 10 bis halb 11).
Plus 2 Aussteiger, einen nur ganz knapp maßigen der zurück durfte und etliche vorsichtigere Bisse...

Danach ging nicht mehr viel, weil ich dafür nicht passend ausgerüstet war...
Die Drift wurde auf einmal von sehr wenig, sehr heftig...obwohl es nicht windig war, war eher strömungsbedingt denk ich. Alle sagen immer in der Ostsee braucht man nie mehr als 75g. Ich bin seit dieser Erfahrung ganz anderer Meinung. In der Andrift ging garnicht mehr, Köder weit raus, grad am Grund und schon unterm Boot...auch meinen 75g Pilker konnte ich auf der Abdriftseite schwer am Grund halten. Ein,zweimal aufgetickt schon war der Grundkontakt weg und Schnurnachgeben angesagt...

Also kann ich raten für solche Situationen besser mal ein paar schwerere Köder dabei zu haben

Habe die Dorsche übrigens alle mit dem Möhrchen von Lieblingsköder am 50 5/0 Jigkopf gefangen.

Staberhuk ist auf jeden Fall eine der besten Stellen die man auch mit dem Kleinboot erreichen kann, hat man mir gesagt...vor allem im Sommer, weil man da im flachen nicht viel erwarten kann.

Ich würd auch verschiedene Köder probieren, ich denke wir hatten an diesem Tag einfach zufällig den Köder den die Dorsche wollten...etwa 50-100m neben uns war das nächste Kleinboot und die haben nichts gefangen. Fisch war dort auf jeden Fall überall.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung*

Fisch war dort auf jeden Fall überall.

Woher willst Du das wissen?.......


----------



## jenz1984 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung*

Weil ich egal wo ich hingedriftet bin regelmäßig Bisse hatte...an dem Spot war ich auch nicht der einzige, im näheren Umkreis waren es ca. 15 Kleinboote und ab dem späten Vormittag kam ein Kutter hinzu.
Die meisten fingen ihre Fische, es war auf jeden Fall easy an dem Tag und meiner Meinung nach hat man irgendwas falsch gemacht an diesem Tag an dem Spot nix zu fangen 
Auf dem Echolot kann man übrigens auch etwas sehen, dafür ist es ja da


----------



## großdorsch 1 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Bootsangeln um Fehmarn - Hot Spots und Ausrüstung*

das es einer der besten plätze ist geb ich dir recht. aber auch wenn es manchmal scheinbar fast unmöglich ist nichts zu fangen,kommt es doch auch meistens noch auf den köder,die farbe und den führungsstiel des anglers an.
hatte um pfingsten auch so nen tag wo der dorsch gestabelt stand,trotzdem haben nicht alle gut gefangen.   und als es schwieriger wurde haben nur noch wir gut gefangen weil wattwürmer an bord waren.


----------

